# Bermuda Grass



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

When and how often should i be watering my bermuda grass in Temple, Tx? Right now i have it watering for a hour in the front and a hour in the back once a week.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Tennisace89 you should invest some time reading the bermuda bible if you haven't already. It may answer many of your questions.

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

This is an oft-asked question regarding time, which is going to be responded to with typically the same responses from others, and that would be, "Do you know your precipitation rate of your sprinklers?" or "When is the last time you did an irrigation audit?" Both of those are similar in nature, but they will help you to determine what the best length of time to water your yard is going to be, rather than just setting a program, and thinking "Ehh, that looks like enough water has been put out." That's like throwing a chicken on the grill, and flipping it after 2 minutes, and then cooking for another 2... you'll wind up with a cooked outside, and a raw inside. Poor analogy, but pretty much the same principle.

Think of the thermometer as being the tool with which you check to see the doneness of your chicken, but in this instance, your irrigation audit is going to be your thermometer.

Most yards need 1" of water during the growing season to make sure that they're getting adequate irrigation, either by Mother Nature, or your irrigation system. You can put rain gauges out on your yard, and run the system for 30 minutes to see what kind of output you're getting on your zone. If you're getting 1/4" of water collected, then you know that you'll need to run the zone for 2 hours total for the week to ensure that you're getting 1" of water down. Once you know how much water is hitting the zone, modify your schedule to fit your lawn needs.

Naturally, you'll want to adjust your program depending on rainfall, and that's why some clocks have soil moisture meters capability to take that into account, with even more accuracy than 1" of measured rain/irrigation.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I'll do that thanks.


----------

